# Is the 330 the best non M 3 series ever?



## LJS330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Just curious what others think. I believe it to be the best (Non M) 3 series car ever!


----------



## bmwsfca (Jun 30, 2002)

*If I were to do it again.....*

I would probably buy a 330. Sedan or Coupe.....hard to say. At the time, the choices were 323 or 328. Couldn't see spending the extra $7K for a nominal amount of performance gain.

At least there is a significant difference between the two where I would spend the extra bucks for larger motor.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

What are you looking for in a 3'er? Performance and comfort? Yeah.

If you're talking about fun, hell no. My old E36 was a LOT more fun. (Notice that I am in no way suggesting that it was faster.)

That said, I am a jealous 325 owner.  I'm still pissed that I couldn't order a 330xiT.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

i have a 325 but looked hard as hell for a 328 in my price range when i bought the car. but 328s were going for almost new prices so....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

Nope. The prior two generations' top of the line non-M cars were both better, IMO, in terms of being FUN. The E30 325is and E36 328is were both a lot more fun. Hell, IMO, the E30 318is was more fun. And I had an E30 318is and a 2001 330i SP 5-spd so I speak from experience.

Your question is ackward as, to me and to most people, the M-cars are considered very visceral and not for everybody. Well, the E46 330 is one of the least visceral 3-series BMWs ever built. Period.

So, no, it's WAY down the list.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

TD makes an excellent point here. The term 'BEST' is very subjective. If you bought a BMW 3 series for luxury or room, then the E46 is best. If the goal is 0 to 60, then the 330 wins. If the goal is driving feel, then one of the older models is probably tops.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Heaven forbid someone might actually get excited about their car here in the forum of the living dead :thumbdwn: 

Best ever? I'm not qualified to say. Buyer's remorse? Nope, I'm having fun driving my car.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Being this is my first BMW, I don't have anything to compare it to. Of course, I did have the option to buy a CPO e30 or e36. They just don't appeal to me as much. I love to push it as much as the next guy, but I also wanted some luxury as well. So, yes, I'd probably be happier with an e46 M3, but I can't complain! I love my car..! :thumbup:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Having owned an E30 325es, a E36 325i, and a E46 323i, I can honestly say that my 330i is the better of the 4. The E30 definitely was a fun car, and I'm kicking myself for trading it in (at teh time) for a $2500 allowance.:yikes: I just didn't like my e36, and didn't think of is as even close to the others I've owned.

So, given _my_ personal experiece, yes...:thumbup:

I'd still love to get my hands on a low mileage E30 325is (if such a thing exists anymore).


----------



## bmwsfca (Jun 30, 2002)

*Can only hope for.....*

BMW to get back closer to it's roots and deliver the cars with a lot of character and driving fun.

I'm not complaining about my E46. It strikes a good balance between fun and luxury. Just a little soft around the edges for my taste. But still good for now.

I've never experienced the fun of an E30. A former bosses, boss has on. I need to pay him a visit in the future and give it a try.

Just a question for those who had the E30, is it close to the Lexus IS's in terms of feel?

Does the current M3 come close to the feel of the E30 in terms of character?

Thanks.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Is the 330 the best non-M 3-series ever?

Yes, without a doubt. Next question.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Everyone knows that the 328Ci is better, especially non-SP models


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Can only hope for.....*



bmwsfca said:


> *Just a question for those who had the E30, is it close to the Lexus IS's in terms of feel?*


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Everyone knows that the 328Ci is better, especially non-SP models  *


Very true :thumbup: :thumbup:

Psst . . . Nate, please mail me that check you promised me for saying this


----------

